

Why does Fab's CEO keep building big companies that suddenly implode? - nicholassmith
http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/26/5144184/the-rise-and-fall-and-rise-and-fall-of-jason-goldberg

======
mrmagoo312
That's crazy... I guess he is chasing something that doesn't exist. He wants
to bring his company and product to a place it has no reason being. He needs
to settle down, figure out what he wants to do, and just do that for like 2
years... If it's not working, ok, pivot, but don't just pivot out of
nervousness and irrationality.

------
marban
"If you ask employees when they started to notice that something was wrong at
Fab, they will usually mention the bike locks."

